# Solved: When playing games, screen goes blank and there is a buzzing sound from the s



## BrijG (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey,

Basically started last Friday, i installed crisis and played it for a bit and everything worked fine. I then installed black and white 2 and after 20mins of playing it the screen went blank and there was a buzzing noise coming from my speakers. I switched off the computer and uninstalled black and white 2 and crisis. I then began playing LOTRO and the problem still persisted! So I decided to do a disk defrag, there was no change. I then restored by PC to a a couple of days before I installed crisis and Black and white 2 but its still happening whenever I play LOTRO, but this time the blank screen is not accompanied by the buzzing noise from the speakers.
I really dont know what to do and this is becoming a bit frustrating. It only seems to happen when I'm playing games.

Brijesh


----------



## BrijG (Jan 24, 2011)

Heres my specs

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6143 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220 , 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 468941 MB, Free - 338582 MB; D: Total - 469464 MB, Free - 198724 MB; 
Motherboard: Packard Bell, EG43M, , 
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

First things I would look at are your temperatures and check your drivers are fully up to date.

Download and install HWMonitor, use the v1.17 links on the right side of the page. When installed, run the program and it will open a window on your desktop. Once that window is open try running a game for a couple of minutes (hopefully without it crashing), then exit the game and post a screenshot of the full HWmonitor window.

How long have you had the PC and have you ever cleaned it out inside the case?


----------



## BrijG (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Tanis,

Thanks for the welcome. 
Okay, I updated my NVIDIA driver and my Realtek audio driver. I then tried playing LOTRO for 5mins or so and it still kept on crashing  It seems like this crashing problem is becoming more frequent. I did finally manage to keep the game running for arund 5mins and took screenshots of HWMonitor after I exited the game, which I have put in an attachment.

Brij


----------



## BrijG (Jan 24, 2011)

Heres what I got from my dxdiag:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/25/2011, 15:49:07
Machine name: BRIJ-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Packard Bell
System Model: ixtreme M5722
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 6144MB RAM
Page File: 1355MB used, 10929MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: 120 DPI (125 percent)
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GT 220
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0A20&SUBSYS_2160174B&REV_A2
Display Memory: 3822 MB
Dedicated Memory: 1007 MB
Shared Memory: 2815 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: HP v185w Wide LCD Monitor
Monitor Model: HP v185w
Monitor Id: HWP2820
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.790Hz)
Output Type: HD15
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.15.0011.8637 (English)
Driver Version: 8.15.11.8637
DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/14/2009 00:15:00, 9480192 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4960-11CF-4655-6B0102C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0A20
SubSys ID: 0x2160174B
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Driver Strong Name: oem9.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section003:8.15.11.8637ci\ven_10de&dev_0a20
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025024D&REV_1002
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:07:00, 350208 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Digital Audio (HDMI) (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025024D&REV_1002
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:07:00, 350208 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025024D&REV_1002
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:07:00, 350208 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: HP Wireless Comfort Desktop
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D5A
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: HP Wireless Comfort Desktop
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D5A
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: IOI Smart Reader
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0A48, 0x4001
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3A39
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D5A
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D5A
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 339.8 GB
Total Space: 468.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 ATA Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 198.7 GB
Total Space: 469.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 ATA Device

Drive: E:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH41N ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

Drive: K:
Model: QHMT 6B4LIZ0 SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A38&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 LPC Interface Controller - 3A18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A18&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0A20&SUBSYS_2160174B&REV_A2\4&393C5E35&0&0008
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A37&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2E21
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E21&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3A42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A42&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A36&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 2E20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E20&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_03\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A40&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A35&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_90\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A34&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_10CE&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&C8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3C&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D7
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A30&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Atheros AR5006GS Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001B&SUBSYS_530111AD&REV_01\4&342363C1&0&10F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3A&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A26&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FD
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3403&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\4&2C72FD5E&0&00E1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A39&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A20&SUBSYS_024D1025&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BE2&SUBSYS_2160174B&REV_A1\4&393C5E35&0&0108
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3502.0922
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio HDMI out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16648

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Digital Audio (HDMI) (High Defi,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Digital Audio (HDMI) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Hi,

Looking at your temps, unfortunately the main one I wanted to see isn't there, the temp for the GT220 Graphics Card. This isn't anything you have done, having said that, all your other system temps look OK. Just to make sure, have you checked inside the case for dust build up? You can also try running a game with the side of the case removed, this can often indicate if the problem is heat related or not. If it works OK, or for significantly longer with the side of the case removed then you may well have a heat related problem.

Where did you get your Graphics Card and Audio Drivers from, I ask as the graphics card drivers you are using are still quite old. Your DXDiag says you are using version 186.37 and the latest version from Nvidia is 266.58 released 18th Jan 2011 (http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/win7-winvista-64bit-266.58-whql-driver-uk.html). I am using these latest ones with my card and haven't noticed any problems, they were a little problematic to install compared to my previous experience of NVidia drivers but that might have just been me. I had to go into Safe Mode, totally uninstall the previous version adn then I rebooted to install the newer ones in normal mode, they just wouldn't update if I tried to overwrite existing drivers (I also use Win 7 64 bit).

I assume these games have worked fine previously, you haven't changed any hardware in the machine since it came out the factory?


----------



## extremelyawesome (Apr 4, 2010)

That happened to me, with the 186.37 once with Crysis. I update my drivers every time they release new ones. It works fine now. But I use Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit so my results may be different. But you are right Tanis. I have to go into Safe Mode, but it doesn't bother me as I like my games running fine. Also, BrijG, have you got any other games you could try?


----------



## BrijG (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I got the drivers off the Packard Bell Download Center (put in my model number and it gave me those to download). And yes this PC is totally stock. I must admit I haven't cleaned it from the inside (I've had the PC for just over a year), but I will get straight to it after I find my toolkit 
Strange thing is crisis worked fine when I played it, it was soon as I downloaded Black and White 2 that the blank screen problems occured. Currently the only game I got on the PC is Lord of the Rings Online.

P.S I downloaded the driver you gave me from the link, I will run a game and see if its been fixed. Also how is the best way to make sure all my drivers are up to date?


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

The easiest way to keep drivers up to date, as far as I am concerned, is to manually check yourself periodically. Don't rely on Windows to do it for you as that will almost always be out of date. I normally resort to the machine manufacturers drivers only if I have an issue of some kind, otherwise I will almost always use the drivers produced by the specific component manufacturer. i.e. Nvidia graphics card - get drivers direct from NVidia website.

As for the cleaning, use canned air to give it a good blast out (while switched off obviously  ), pay particular attention to heat sinks and fans. If you use the canned air on the fans make sure you hold the fan blades still while you do it as the fast airflow can overspin the fans and damage the bearings.

What antivirus and firewalls are you using?


----------



## BrijG (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay, since I updated the Nvida driver, the problem is still occuring. 
I use avast antivirus and the standard windows firewall. 
Will try cleaning the inside of the PC now.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

OK, might be worth running some tests on the RAM etc aswell, have covered the basics for the graphics and that isn't helping .

Download memtest86, get the bootable ISO version and create a bootable CD. When you have the CD done, stick it in the CD/DVD ROM, and reboot your machine. It may not have the CD/DVD setup to boot from first, if that is the case you will need to go into the BIOS and change the boot order to set the CD/DVD before the hard drive.

Once you have booted with the CD then run the full RAM test, this may take a while to complete (hours) and it is best to let it complete at least 2 full sets of tests. See if any errors are reported at the end of the tests, if there is nothing then your RAM is OK.

Also, while you are inside the case doing a bit of spring cleaning, double check that all cables and connectors are fitted securely.

How old is the PC? Your power supply could be another cause of the problem if it is aging a bit. When running games it puts extra demand on the power supply and if it is struggling to produce the required power levels that can cause all sorts of wierd and wonderful things to happen.


----------



## BrijG (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey,

Sorry I haven't kept you posted for the past couple of days, have had alot of work on. Anyways, I cleaned the inside of PC, there wasn't much dust compared to other PC's I have cleaned and suprisingly it seems to have worked. Games seems to run fine, and there hasn't been any blank screens 
Thanks for all the help and speedy replies Tanis, I really appreciate it! 

Brij

p.s. will it be fine to install crisis and black and white 2 again now?


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

No problem at all with the replies, I am not always the quickest to get do it myself (as you can see with this post .. haha). If the problem appears to have gone for the time being, and it appeared to start when you installed Crisis / Black and White 3, then I would certainly re-install them and see how it goes.

You don't necessarily need alot of dust to build up, it could just build up in the worst places 

Lets hope it is all sorted.


----------

